
What Is Wrong with Seattle's Startup Scene - jkuria
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/whats-wrong-seattles-startup-scene-despite-top-talent-lack-venture-capital-stunts-growth/?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BcBof7J90SpyAt%2F9yejLHSA%3D%3D
======
sunstone
Plenty of people have made their billions in Seattle. Gates and Bezos
obviously but plenty more besides. Maybe it's time to support the community
that gave them their opportunity?

~~~
curiouslurker
It is hard to say Seattle "gave them the opportunity". They would likely have
succeeded anywhere and one could argue they "gave to Seattle" with their
creations.

Another billionaire, Ballmer, said at a private party that he does not care
about the Seattle startup community. "Not in a callous way--I am all for more
startups succeeding--it is just that I have only so much time in a day. Right
now I care about my basketball team , my non-profit and learning Hebrew".

